# Best way to get a PMC/PSC job



## Nerotik (Apr 15, 2013)

I would just like to know what is the best way to go about getting hired with a Private Security Company either working in CONUS or outside CONUS as the team Medic on a security team working for one of the private companies in Afghanistan or Iraq etc? I would greatly appreciate any and all advice any of you can give me. It has been my dream since I was a kid to serve in the military or as a private contractor. Unfortunately I couldn't join the military due to carpal tunnel in my wrists but I am good to go in every other regard and just need to be pointed in the right direction.


----------



## Nerotik (Apr 15, 2013)

*How to get hired as a Private Contractor*

I would just like to know what is the best way to go about getting hired with a Private Security Company either working in CONUS or outside CONUS as the team Medic on a security team working for one of the private companies in Afghanistan or Iraq etc? I would greatly appreciate any and all advice any of you can give me. It has been my dream since I was a kid to serve in the military or as a private contractor. Unfortunately I couldn't join the military due to carpal tunnel in my wrists but I am good to go in every other regard and just need to be pointed in the right direction.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 15, 2013)

Nerotik said:


> I would just like to know what is the best way to go about getting hired with a Private Security Company either working in CONUS or outside CONUS as the team Medic on a security team working for one of the private companies in Afghanistan or Iraq etc? I would greatly appreciate any and all advice any of you can give me. It has been my dream since I was a kid to serve in the military or as a private contractor. Unfortunately I couldn't join the military due to carpal tunnel in my wrists but I am good to go in every other regard and just need to be pointed in the right direction.



Find a new dream. War is winding down, loads of better-trained competition for limited jobs.


----------



## Nerotik (Apr 15, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Find a new dream. War is winding down, loads of better-trained competition for limited jobs.



I appreciate your concern but if I walked away just because a situation wasn't ideal then I would never get to accomplish anything in life. The war maybe winding down and I am sure there are others more qualified than I, but I'm not gonna give up or quit on what I want. I will find a way, somewhere, somehow. I may not be working overseas in a war zone or anything that exciting but I will succeed in the industry and I will find employment as Private Contractor.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 15, 2013)

Why a private contractor? 

The typical contractor has several years of experience in a variety of settings, and the contractors they get for war zones often are former soldiers.


----------



## Nerotik (Apr 16, 2013)

A contractor appeals to me for the travel, the pay, and the opportunity to save lives in a unique way. I know they often have much more experience than I do but I grew up being trained as a soldier by my dad who was a cop/marksman and also owned his own gun shop and was a gunsmith. Literally since I was 1 year old, that was the first time he put a rifle in my hands, ever since then he has drilled and drilled me on the use of firearms. I have more training and experience than most cops or soldiers and if it weren't for my carpal tunnel I would have enlisted at 18 in the Army, they saw my records and my history, they saw the video of my 867 yard Elk kill and wanted me to go to Ranger school and Sniper school before my contract was even written. But like I said, fate intervened. So this is my second chance, my mom was a cop too but is now a nurse and teaches first aid/CPR, this is my opportunity to take my skills, the things that I have been doing for so long that they actually make me who I am. I can put them to good use, my dads combat and firearms instruction he passed on to me and my moms medical, first aid/CPR and more that she passed on to me. It's my chance to fulfill my destiny is how I feel. I'm 33 and have spent over 30 years practicing and training with firearms, martial arts and first aid skills so that one day I could finally put them to use helping people. Being a Security Contractor is the best way I can think of to fully use those skills and not let that knowledge and talent go to waste when I could be using my skills to save lives and keep others safe. I truly feel as though it's my calling.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 16, 2013)

pm me


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 16, 2013)

This is the third thread regarding the exact same question...

I know it's something you want, but if the military won't take you for medical reasons I feel like that would disqualify you from contract work as well.

Not only do you have a medical condition that the military deemed debilitating enough to say "no thanks" to you, you have no combat experience and no medic experience.

Every contract job I've seen posted requires either military experience or medic experience but most require both.

Also, I know you asked in another thread. Those jobs generally require at minimum EMT-I/AEMT if not Paramedic. EMT-B can't do a whole lot for the injuries you could potentially see, neither can an I/A or a P but they can do more and have a deeper understanding of what's going on as far as underlying pathology, kinematics of trauma, cavitation behind high energy projectiles, so on and so forth. There's a lot more to trauma care than c-spine, bilateral IVs and flood them with fluids. Especially if you're going to have to manage that patient for longer than a few minutes.  On top of that you're going to need 3-5 years experience practicing at that level. 

If you're hellbent on trying and the giant cliff you're going to have to jump over from a standing start, with no assistance doesn't deter you get your NREMT-P, all the alphabet classes you can (ITLS/PHTLS and audit ATLS along with all the other required ones) get some 911 experience, jump on any opportunity to take a CONTOMS/TOMS/STORM class and apply to every single opening you can find. 

That might make them take a second look at your application with no real world military or tactical experience.

With that said, rocket is going to be a better source of info than I. 

Being proficient with firearms is good but there's a lot more to TEMS than shooting people.


----------



## Nerotik (Apr 16, 2013)

I can get any and all training I need, Vocational Rehab is paying for it. I can even get my Helicopter license if it will help me get the job. I just need to know what to study and where I should go to study it. So lay out the list of classes I should take and cert's/licenses i should get. I am also working on survival skills for wilderness first responder but it teaches tracking, trapping, fire making, edible/medicinal plants. Basically how to survive in the forest with whatever you have on hand. I'm not above volunteering either, I will gladly volunteer my time to help others especially if it's good experience etc.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 16, 2013)

NREMT-P with 3-5 years experience in a high volume, high performance ALS 911 system.

WFR/WEMT add on to your EMT-P
TCCC/STORM/CONTOMS/TOMS
PHTLS/ITLS/ATLS (last one is only an audit, paramedics cannot be certified in ATLS)
ACLS
PALS
NRP
ABLS
BDLS might help, now you're just adding certs to your name though. Same goes for FP-C and/or CCP-C

Experience in a tactical environment, maybe your only option is LEO to SWAT in that aspect. Some EMS agencies have TEMS teams but you're looking at at least 2-3 years before they'll consider you. 

Like its been stated though. Without military experience in a combat zone or extensive civilian tactical team experience you're pretty stuck since you're fighting against vets with all of the above for a job.

I'm in the process of enlisting as a 68WF3 in the NG. 

Tested for TEMS last year and did well but was passed up because of experience. 

Rocket is going to know more about it since I've never interacted with contractors but every job posting I've seen has pretty extensive requirements. Luno and expatmedic are going to be good people to talk to as well. 

All the stuff I listed is the medical side. As far as the other side of it I can't help ya there.


----------



## Nerotik (Apr 16, 2013)

Damn that's allot of stuff. I need to get a cert in all of this?


----------



## Nerotik (Apr 16, 2013)

Robb said:


> NREMT-P with 3-5 years experience in a high volume, high performance ALS 911 system.
> 
> WFR/WEMT add on to your EMT-P
> TCCC/STORM/CONTOMS/TOMS
> ...


So if I test well for TEMS and by some miracle land a spot I would be on a swat team as their medic right?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 16, 2013)

It completely depends on how the team is set up but in short, yes.

It's been covered quite a bit on here but in most setups TEMS medics are street medics that work a regular street shift or supervisor shift and are on call for TEMS. 

Our TEMS Team is it's own team with its own commanders and own trainings days that operate with City, County and Federal Tactical teams that operate within our county. They provide medical support at SWAT trainings as well as participate in said trainings with the teams as well, obviously. They also do can be assigned to tactical teams that are providing protection for dignitaries and "high value" persons including the President of the United States.

Our TEMS medics are unarmed and generally will operate in the warm and hot zone. Sometimes they're in the stack, sometimes they're in the APC in front of the house. It varies from operation to operation.

There's a lot more to TEMS than just the emergent management of injuries during tactical operations. 

Luno did a fantastic post in a TEMS thread recently that outlines the role of a TEMS provider.


----------



## Nerotik (Apr 16, 2013)

That sounds great. It sounds like just the kind of position I am looking for, one where I can be of use with medical skills and also be part of the team itself. I really wish I could join the NG or something


----------



## DeepFreeze (Apr 16, 2013)

So you're looking for private security contracting? Or ems contracting? This forum doesn't have too many private security people.

I was a private firefighter contractor, never made it to the sand box...but I did another gig.h34r:

Look at XE (blackwater, or whatever they call themselves now), KBR, G4S (wackenhut, I think that's their new name). Maybe you can find something. But I'll be honest. If you're looking for EMS contracting you should be at least a Paramedic. If you're looking for "Security Contracting" you should be former military.

Good luck, but like how others have said the jobs are winding down. They aren't as lucrative anymore. But who knows maybe they'll have openings in Korea.


----------



## CFal (Apr 16, 2013)

a couple weeks ago they were hiring basics for $84,000 (94,000 for medics) per year to work at camp leatherneck, only 2 years experience needed was the only qualification, no other military experience or classes required.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 16, 2013)

True, but with Afghanistan winding down, that contract will go away. 
Nerotik, you have to remember that contract EMS falls into two pools, the "garrison" and "out there". For a great taste of garrison action, volunteer with a local fire department or be an EMT. You will drive an ambulance, occasionally help lift, and maybe assess a nonemergent patient with isolated orthopedic injuries.  Even as a medic, its a fairly boring tour on all but the biggest bases. Boring = good for veteran medics, but its pretty boring. Most really sick people on FOBs enter the health-care system by literally walking to it.

Out there is the field stuff Blackwater got famous for. That was an aberration. Most tactical medical teams try very hard to be as boring as possible and literally drive around VIPs all day. For a picture of this, go to your local Walmart and patrol one section, but challenge no one and try not to look creepy. I recommend Electronics or auto parts, but fabrics is a great representation of a low volume post. If you loved guarding oil from children trying to drink it, you will love guarding oil operations.


----------



## Nerotik (Apr 16, 2013)

Damn that would be a great gig. I really need to get all of my certs and everything in order and on the ready so when an opportunity like that pops up I am not only already qualified for it but half packed as well lol.


----------



## Nerotik (Apr 16, 2013)

CFal said:


> a couple weeks ago they were hiring basics for $84,000 (94,000 for medics) per year to work at camp leatherneck, only 2 years experience needed was the only qualification, no other military experience or classes required.


 Now that would be great for me, I always miss out on the good opportunities like this.


----------



## CFal (Apr 16, 2013)

Nerotik said:


> Now that would be great for me, I always miss out on the good opportunities like this.



I saw it posted here on the employment forum


----------



## Ace 227 (Apr 16, 2013)

Nerotik said:


> A contractor appeals to me for the travel, the pay, and the opportunity to save lives in a unique way. I know they often have much more experience than I do but I grew up being trained as a soldier by my dad who was a cop/marksman and also owned his own gun shop and was a gunsmith. Literally since I was 1 year old, that was the first time he put a rifle in my hands, ever since then he has drilled and drilled me on the use of firearms. I have more training and experience than most cops or soldiers and if it weren't for my carpal tunnel I would have enlisted at 18 in the Army, they saw my records and my history, they saw the video of my 867 yard Elk kill and wanted me to go to Ranger school and Sniper school before my contract was even written. But like I said, fate intervened. So this is my second chance, my mom was a cop too but is now a nurse and teaches first aid/CPR, this is my opportunity to take my skills, the things that I have been doing for so long that they actually make me who I am. I can put them to good use, my dads combat and firearms instruction he passed on to me and my moms medical, first aid/CPR and more that she passed on to me. It's my chance to fulfill my destiny is how I feel. I'm 33 and have spent over 30 years practicing and training with firearms, martial arts and first aid skills so that one day I could finally put them to use helping people. Being a Security Contractor is the best way I can think of to fully use those skills and not let that knowledge and talent go to waste when I could be using my skills to save lives and keep others safe. I truly feel as though it's my calling.



Not to be a downer but your "experience" doesn't mean a whole lot.  To say you have more training with firearms than cops/soldiers is asinine because what you consider good training may very well be considered inadequate to a company.  You're 33 with no military, law enforcement, or EMS experience and nothing to go off of than a video of an 800m shot and your word.  

Start with the 50m target, go become an EMT, work in the field for a while, become a Paramedic, work in the field a while, apply to join the local/regional swat team as their medic, work in the field a while. By this point, you could be looking at retiring.  Contractors aren't hurting for people. I have several friends who have multiple tours overseas who are being turned away w/o even an interview because they aren't qualified enough.

I understand you not wanting to "give up" on your dream but maybe being a little practical would help you refocus your dream to something more attainable.

p.s., saying that they saw your 800m shot video and wanted to send you to ranger and sniper school just sounds dumb...


----------



## Nerotik (Apr 16, 2013)

Dumb or not it's true, SSG Whitfield and a Colonel I had just met at Camp Rilea were talking about Sniper school for me but it wasn't after watching the video it was after I qualified expert on the range. And my training with firearms shouldn't be worthless since it's the same training Police get and most of what they get comes from the military. It's not like my training consists of some drunken hillbilly taking me out in the backyard handing me a handgun and saying shoot the bottles. But anyway I give up. I'm tired of defending myself because everybody here grew up in environments where guns were only seen on tv or spraying water in the backyard. Simple fact is nobody lived my life but me and therefore nobody is qualified to judge it but me. And rather than focus on overseas PMC contracting I have decided to focus more on EP and Security work here instead and having my int. or advanced Medic cert will be a big plus to that aspiration.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Apr 16, 2013)

Nerotik said:


> Dumb or not it's true, SSG Whitfield and a Colonel I had just met at Camp Rilea were talking about Sniper school for me but it wasn't after watching the video it was after I qualified expert on the range. And my training with firearms shouldn't be worthless since it's the same training Police get and most of what they get comes from the military. It's not like my training consists of some drunken hillbilly taking me out in the backyard handing me a handgun and saying shoot the bottles. But anyway I give up. I'm tired of defending myself because everybody here grew up in environments where guns were only seen on tv or spraying water in the backyard. Simple fact is nobody lived my life but me and therefore nobody is qualified to judge it but me. And rather than focus on overseas PMC contracting I have decided to focus more on EP and Security work here instead and having my int. or advanced Medic cert will be a big plus to that aspiration.



Good luck and be sure to let us know how it all turns out.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 16, 2013)

Nerotik said:


> Dumb or not it's true, SSG Whitfield and a Colonel I had just met at Camp Rilea were talking about Sniper school for me but it wasn't after watching the video it was after I qualified expert on the range. And my training with firearms shouldn't be worthless since it's the same training Police get and most of what they get comes from the military. It's not like my training consists of some drunken hillbilly taking me out in the backyard handing me a handgun and saying shoot the bottles. But anyway I give up. I'm tired of defending myself because everybody here grew up in environments where guns were only seen on tv or spraying water in the backyard. Simple fact is nobody lived my life but me and therefore nobody is qualified to judge it but me. And rather than focus on overseas PMC contracting I have decided to focus more on EP and Security work here instead and having my int. or advanced Medic cert will be a big plus to that aspiration.



1. Mall cops don't do anything other than CPR.
2. You are just putting down words at this point. There is a huge difference between shooting an animal in a controlled setting and combat shooting.


----------



## phideux (Apr 16, 2013)

Nerotik said:


> Dumb or not it's true, SSG Whitfield and a Colonel I had just met at Camp Rilea were talking about Sniper school for me but it wasn't after watching the video it was after I qualified expert on the range. And my training with firearms shouldn't be worthless since it's the same training Police get and most of what they get comes from the military. It's not like my training consists of some drunken hillbilly taking me out in the backyard handing me a handgun and saying shoot the bottles. But anyway I give up. I'm tired of defending myself because everybody here grew up in environments where guns were only seen on tv or spraying water in the backyard. Simple fact is nobody lived my life but me and therefore nobody is qualified to judge it but me. And rather than focus on overseas PMC contracting I have decided to focus more on EP and Security work here instead and having my int. or advanced Medic cert will be a big plus to that aspiration.



How can you qualify expert on the range when the military didn't take you?? If you aren't in the military they don't let you qualify on their range. What range, and who qualified you??? Most of the firearms training the police get is worthless, most officers guns don't leave their holsters except for yearly qualifying, so saying you have the same training as the police ain't saying much.
Like most everyone already said, real world experience counts, do you have any?? Do you hold any certs??
Start working, get some experience, then worry about the overseas contract work.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 16, 2013)

Let's keep this thread civil and free from personal attacks please. Otherwise it's gonna get locked right quick.


----------



## epipusher (Apr 16, 2013)

He's attacking himself, other posters are just filling in the holes.


----------



## Nerotik (Apr 17, 2013)

phideux said:


> How can you qualify expert on the range when the military didn't take you?? If you aren't in the military they don't let you qualify on their range. What range, and who qualified you??? Most of the firearms training the police get is worthless, most officers guns don't leave their holsters except for yearly qualifying, so saying you have the same training as the police ain't saying much.
> Like most everyone already said, real world experience counts, do you have any?? Do you hold any certs??
> Start working, get some experience, then worry about the overseas contract work.



Like I said I enlisted in the army at 18, was on 1 year delayed program. During that time I deployed and trained with local National Guard and went with them to Camp Rilea where they put me on the range with an M-16 to see if I could qualify because like so many people they thought I must surely be lying. I shot 37 out of 40 rounds that were on target. Sadly only 2 other guys even broke 30 other than the guy who shot 40 for 40 someone said he was a sniper but I never met so I don't know if he was really or not. Sadly most all of the guys scored in the mid to high 20's I was disappointingly shocked, to be honest I thought that with all the hype of how good military trained shooters are the scores would have been much higher but I guess that's what happens when you make assumptions about people. I also went with them when we took the North High School ROTC kids and I can't remember the name of the system but it's the giant movie screen with the gas powered replica weapons, anyway I shot 60% with the SAW on that and then they had me sit there the rest of the afternoon teaching the kids how to operate it and being their aid gunner. I really don't care if you people believe me about any of this, what started out as me trying to explain where I am coming from and where I want to go somehow turned into you guys thinking I'm trying to say that I am some kind of terminator and you should all bow before me. I couldn't care less, I never would have mentioned any of this except I thought it would help in getting me some direction on where/how to proceed with developing a career. I have already apologized for even bringing up firearms at all and have tried to move on past those statements but it appears some people just can't let it go, so from now on I'm not even gonna respond to questions or statements about anything other than EMT/Paramedic related posts.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 17, 2013)

Heres one...what is the purpose of headspacing an M2, when must it be done, and what is the one way improper disassembly of the M2 will kill you?

Q2: M249 is a product of which nation, but made in another, why?

Q3: Grazing fire = ?


----------



## Ace 227 (Apr 17, 2013)

All I can say is that you are highly out of touch with the rather exclusive world you are trying to enter.  There is a reason that you are receiving such harsh criticism. It is nothing personal against you, it is just that this sort of talk is heard time and time again from those who haven't BTDT. Take this as a lesson, learn from it, adjust your goals accordingly, and I wish you the best of luck.


----------

